# Lackierung über Nacht erheblich teurer geworden



## El-Ollinero (1. September 2006)

*Hallo,
war im Begriff mir die Team Sau zu kaufen und bin noch mal auf die Alutechseite geschlendert.
Was musste ich da sehen?
Die Preise für die Sonderlackierung sind quasi über Nacht um "100" Euro teurer geworden.

In wie fern sind die Lackpreise an den Ölpreis gekoppelt?*


----------



## FrohesNeues (2. September 2006)

El-Ollinero schrieb:
			
		

> *
> In wie fern sind die Lackpreise an den Ölpreis gekoppelt?*



  
das sind diese verdammten lack-spekulanten!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (2. September 2006)

Endlich kann man sich mal aufregen. 

Ich finde das die Preise von Alutech einfach viel zu hoch sind. Sicher, es ist Qualität. Aber das Verhältnis Preis - Leistung ist trotzdem unverhältnismäßig.

Das fängt schon beim Steuerkopfschild an. Fast 10 Euro für so ein Ding. Ich sag mal Wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrr 

Wenn jetzt noch die Steuererhöhung kommt sehe ich rot. 

mfg Björn


----------



## Michel.M. (2. September 2006)

Muss ich auch mal was zu sagen
Hatte eigentlich n Auge auf den Keiler geworfen. Aber soviel Geld fürn Rahmen. Keine Frage die Rahmen sind echt Top. Aber so teuer das der gedanke verflogen ist und ich nur mein jetziges Alutech halten kann und nicht 2 besitzen werde.


----------



## Marina (2. September 2006)

ja hab mich auch schon gewundert. hab meinen Frame noch im Angebot gekauft und ZACK schon sind die Preise oben... mann bin ich froh^^
aber des kanns ja ned sein...
ALUTECH SUPPORT HIER HER! wir wollen wissen warum alles grad so teuer wird!


----------



## gabbacore (2. September 2006)

Vielleicht werde ich jetzt wieder als Bonzenschweizer beschimpft aber ich finde die Preise gar nicht so hoch. Die Qualität stimmt, nur die Optik der Schweissnähte ist absolut miserabel. Es sind halt Rahmen die hier und nicht in Taiwan geschweisst werden die Arbeiter kosten halt mehr als 20-30Dollar im Monat. 
Ausserdem habe ich schon 3 Alutech's gekauft (Bilder demnächst) und bei jedem sehr viele Sonderwünsche erhoben, fast alle waren ohne Aufpreis erhältlich. Vergleicht mal mit anderen Schmieden, mann kann praktisch nirgends Sonderwünsche äussern. Bei Nicolai kostet jede kleinste Kleinigkeit sofort einen Aufpreis. Beim Jürgen ist wirklich alles möglich. Und im Vergleich zu Nicolai ist Alutech schon fast ein LowBudget Produkt... Finde ich.
Die Preise gehen in Ordnung nur:JÜRGEN LERN ZU SCHWEISSEN WIE ES BEI NICOLAI GETAN WIRD!!!!


----------



## El-Ollinero (2. September 2006)

Finde die Optik der Schweißnähte enorm gut.
Sie sind zwar nicht gleichzusetzen mit denen vom Kalle aber schon verdammt gut.

Außerdem denke ich das in den Rahmen verdammt viel know-how drinsteckt und das der Preis für die Kleinserie relativ angemessen ist.

Mich wurmt eigentlich nur die Sache mit der Lackierung wenn auch der Aufkleber enorm teuer ist, aber ich brauche ihn er sieht sooooo gut aus.


----------



## gabbacore (2. September 2006)

@ El Ollinero: Das die Sonderlackierungen teurer wurde liegt vielleicht daran dass Jürgen die Kundschaft wieder mehr auf die Alutech Grundfarben polen will: Schwarz, Weiss und Rot. So hatte er es mir jedenfalls mal am Telefon erklärt, es ist einfach zu viel Aufwand praktisch jede Sau anders zu Pulvern. 

@Elfriede: Die Rahmendecals und das Steuerkopfschild sind schon in der Herstellung so teuer, darum auch diese Preise. Ich wollte mal vor 2 Jahren selber einen 3Dimensionales Steuerkopfschild von der Wildsau anfertigen lassen, weil es die damals von Alutech nicht gab. Für ne einzelanfertigung hätte ich 160 bezahlen müssen!!! Auch wollte ich mir hier in der Schweiz professionell für ein anderes Bike spezielle Rahmendekore plotten lassen, umgerechnet hätte ich 260 - 350 hinblättern müssen. Klar in Deutschland habe ich billiger Angebote erhalten, trotzdem bleibt die Herstellung solcher Decals schweine teuer.


----------



## mani.r (2. September 2006)

was kostet ein rmx oder whiplash?
vor allem ist halt auch immer jemand da bei alutech wenns mal probleme gibt. immer erreichbar und alles wird gleich eledigt - und fair. 
bei rocky dauert es z.B. mal 6 wochen bei einer reklamation (wenn du glück hast). 
qualität von den bikes ist halt schon hammer. 
man muss ja auch nicht immer gleich die rahmen nach liste kaufen. kann man ja fragen ob was geht. geht normal immer was. 
ha ja, die wirtschaft muss ja auch laufen. die zulieferer wollen auch immer mehr kohle. trotzdem -die leute zahlen es ja.


----------



## Michel.M. (2. September 2006)

@mani.r hast schon recht alle Fragen und Probleme die man hat werden gleich beantwortet. Top Service muss ich sagen und da bin ich glaube ich nicht der einzigste. Schade nur trotzdem das das Biken soooo viel Geld in anspruch nimmt.


----------



## rsu (2. September 2006)

Die Schweissnähte bei den neueren Säuen sind schon ganz ok, nur bei meiner 2003/2004er Sau sind sie noch unter aller Sau! Aber egal, hält und sonst ist die Wildsau FR einfach ein Traum.

Finde ich schade wenn der Trend in Richtung von nur 3 Farben gehen soll. Schliesslich ist ne Sau ein teures und doch meist auch ein sehr individuelles Produkt (dank der großartigen Flexibilität von Jürgen ), da sollte es auch bei den Farben keine Einschränkung oder derartige Verteuerung geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El-Ollinero (2. September 2006)

Ich möchte unbedingt noch einen plausiblen Grund, warum eine Lackierung die eine ganze Weile immer das gleiche gekostet hat, über Nacht um 100 Euro ansteigt, das leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein.
Die Begründung das man seine Firmenfarben pflegen will zieht mal so garnicht.
Da lobe ich mir doch die Farbpolitik von Nicolai, da ist der Preis für eine Pulverbeschichtung z.B. immer schon drin, egal welche Farbe.
Wenn es um die Firmenfarben geht, dann könnte man dazu übergehen keine anderen mehr anzubieten, somit wäre das Aufpreisproblem gelöst.


----------



## FrohesNeues (3. September 2006)

Also was die Preise angeht finde ich diese absolut im Rahmen (welch großartiger Kalauer!!   )
Für diese Qualität und die außergewöhnliche, individuelle Rahmenoptik zahle ich gern den ein oder anderen Euro mehr, darüber hinaus ist das ganze noch in Deutschland geschweißt. Dazu ist allerdings zu sagen, dass das nicht unbedingt heißen muss, dass die Qualität des Schweißens aus Deutschland besser ist als die aus Taiwan, denn dort lassen viele Hersteller schon lange schweißen, und mittlerweile haben die einen sehr hohen Standard erreicht, die können ihr Handwerk also auch sehr gut. Will sagen: wenn man eine sehr gute Qualitätskontrolle z. B. ala Specialized macht, also jeden Rahmen, der in Taiwan geschweißt wurde, einzlnen kontrolliert und aussortiert, spricht überhaupt nichts gegen in Deutschland/Usa/sonstwo kontruierte und in Taiwan geschweißte Rahmen, im Automobilbau ist das gang und gäbe. Das ist also mehr oder weniger Philosophie-Sache. Sieht man ja auch daran, dass der Pudel (schrecklicher Name) in Taiwan geschweißt wird, um Kosten zu sparen. Trotzdem scheint er guten Anklang zu finden und alles andere als ein schlechter Rahmen zu sein. 

Die Geschichte mit den Lacken ist ein etwas andere Sache, nicht uninteressante Sache, finde ich.


----------



## Marina (3. September 2006)

ich denk mir halt auch: ist es denn so viel teurer einfach ne andere Farbkartusche einzulegen und n Rahmen in ner andern Farbe zu pulvern?
Naja gut, meins is ja eh schwarz aber ne Sau is nich billig und wie schon gesagt was individuelles, da sollte es einem finanziell nich so schwer gemacht werden ne schöne Farbe zu bekommen.


----------



## der-tick.de (3. September 2006)

Also Alutech ist für "Made in Germany" schon vollkommen OK vom Preis. Als ich mir meine Sau zugelegt hab, hab ich auch am Markt verglichen, aber die meisten 08/15 Taiwan Rahmen (auch wieder ein Kalauer...  ) genauso viel oder nur wenig weniger. Und da hab ich der deutschen Wirtschaft nichts gutes mit getan! Und das Jürgens Schweiß und Ingenuersstunde nun mal mehr als das 100fache eines Fernostarbeiters kosten brauche ich nicht erzählen.  

Und zur Farbe: Das ist mal nur eine Anpassung an die Realität? Wenn Jürgen 10 Rahmen zum Lackieren gibt, die alle in der selben Farbe lackiert werden, ist das garantiert günstiger als wenn er 10x unterschiedliche Farben haben will. Also verstehen kann ich es.


----------



## Diaz (4. September 2006)

@mani.r
du willst doch nicht wirklich deine kiste mit meinem whiplash vergleichen.
whiplash kann alles-deine kann geradeausfahren...toll
so jetzt steinigt mich....;-)


----------



## Marina (4. September 2006)

*kiesel aufheb*werf* böser Diaz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (4. September 2006)

@diaz
dafür ist die wippe noch net gebrochen und die schwinge ist auch noch in ordnung.


----------



## The Passenger (4. September 2006)

Der Richi macht dir auch Rahmen um 800 â¬ neu mit 5 Jahre Garantie.
Das Argument "Made in Germany" kann man da echt nicht mehr auffÃ¼hren.

Wie schon gesagt, bei Alutech zahlt man fÃ¼r den Namen. Genau wie bei Rocky Mountains.
Und dabei wird es immer bleiben.

Und so nebenbei, Custom-WÃ¼nsche erledigt der Richi auch recht gÃ¼nstig.


----------



## Maui (4. September 2006)

The Passenger schrieb:
			
		

> Der Richi macht dir auch Rahmen um 800  neu mit 5 Jahre Garantie.
> Das Argument "Made in Germany" kann man da echt nicht mehr aufführen.
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, bei Alutech zahlt man für den Namen. Genau wie bei Rocky Mountains.
> ...



RICHI, das ist nicht dein erst oder


----------



## der-tick.de (4. September 2006)

Richi ist wirklich nicht dein ernst, oder?    Die bauen simpelste Rahmen und davon nicht viele unterschiedliche und das in Gewichtskategorien... Da schlackern mir die Ohren. :kotz: 
Ritchi hat kaum Fräßteile und keine Inovationen. Da hast du bei Alutech was anderes. Selbst am Pudel sind haufenweise schöne Frästeile und den gibt es incl. Dämpfer schon ab 1300,- ! Vom geringeren Gewicht ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Heiko_München (4. September 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Also Alutech ist für "Made in Germany" schon vollkommen OK vom Preis. ...... Und da hab ich der deutschen Wirtschaft nichts gutes mit getan! Und das Jürgens Schweiß und Ingenuersstunde nun mal mehr als das 100fache eines Fernostarbeiters kosten brauche ich nicht erzählen.
> ....



  Genau selbige Überlegung ging mir auch durch den Kopf als ich so ziemlich das ganze letzte Jahr mit dem Gedanken schwanger gegangen bin, was für ein Bike bzw. Rahmen ich will....

Natürlich habe ich zwischen den Rahmen aus Bistensee und Lübbrechtsen hin und her überlegt.....    ...

...irgendwann sind nun mal auf Preiserhöhungen nötig....es ist immer einfacher nur eine handvoll Farben anzubieten.... der Pulverer dankt es einem....   ...möglich ist ja aber trotzdem noch alles....   ....schonmal probiert nen Taiwanrahmen in eigenem Farbdesign zu kriegen??.. das geht GAR nicht....


Grüße
Heiko
(voll zufrieden mit seinem Enduro, dass auch so langsam Erwachsen wird...  )


----------



## Diaz (4. September 2006)

@mani.r
fahr mal 250-300 tage mit deinem block und dann reden wir mal weiter....;-)


----------



## The Passenger (4. September 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Richi ist wirklich nicht dein ernst, oder?    Die bauen simpelste Rahmen und davon nicht viele unterschiedliche und das in Gewichtskategorien... Da schlackern mir die Ohren. :kotz:
> Ritchi hat kaum FrÃ¤Ãteile und keine Inovationen. Da hast du bei Alutech was anderes. Selbst am Pudel sind haufenweise schÃ¶ne FrÃ¤steile und den gibt es incl. DÃ¤mpfer schon ab 1300,- â¬! Vom geringeren Gewicht ganz zu schweigen.



Du hast es absolut gar nicht verstanden.

Was ich sagen wollte, ist, dass man den astronomischen Preis nicht mit "Made in Germany" rechtfertigen kann: Andere schaffen es ja auch.

Um mal trotzdem (!) auf deine Antwort einzugehn: Ein Thorhammer wiegt fast genau so wenig wie ein Pudel. Die 100 - 200 g kÃ¶nnen wohl nicht ausschlag gebend sein  Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Reduzieren auf 1 1/8 wieder Gewicht bringt. Und das ist nicht erheblich wenig. Somit sind beide Rahmen gewichstechnisch auf dem selben Level.

Optisch mag er vielleicht nicht recht ansprechend sein, aber das ist der Pudel erst recht nicht. Und selbst da lÃ¤sst sich der Richi auf Innovationen ein.

Und so nebenbei: Simpler = Weniger Aufwand. Aufwand ist wieder mit Geld verbunden.
Und wenn du auf die Kinematik ansprichst: Der Pudel ist ebenso ein Eingelenker, genau wie der Thorhammer. So what?  

Ich hab vor ner Zeit schon mal geschrieben, dass bei Alutech/Hot Chili/Nicolai keinesfalls das aufgewendete Material und die Kosten in Relation stehn. Das ist astronomisch. Wieso begreift das niemand? 

Gehts nur um die FrÃ¤steile? Oder wofÃ¼r zahlt ihr so viel drauf? Den Namen?

Edit: Meine Meinung: Das mit den Farben ist ne Sauerei.


----------



## FrohesNeues (4. September 2006)

The Passenger schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich sagen wollte, ist, dass man den astronomischen Preis nicht mit "Made in Germany" rechtfertigen kann: Andere schaffen es ja auch.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich hab vor ner Zeit schon mal geschrieben, dass bei Alutech/Hot Chili/Nicolai keinesfalls das aufgewendete Material und die Kosten in Relation stehn. Das ist astronomisch. Wieso begreift das niemand?



Der von mir zitierte Satz ist der Knackpunkt, wieso DU es offensichtlich nicht begreifst!
Die höheren Kosten SIND mit "Made in Germany" zu rechtfertigen, da eben NICHT nur das Material, sondern auch die Arbeitsstuden bezahlt werden müssen, und die sind um einiges höher als die in Taiwan. Nenn mir eine Firma, die in Deutschland schweißen lässt und wirklich günstige Rahmen anbietet.
Ich sage NICHT, dass die in Deutschland geschweißten Rahmen automatisch die bessere Qualität haben (das habe ich in meinem Post weiter oben schon erläutert) und will hier nicht auf einzelne Rahmenkonzepte eingehen, ich sage nur, dass dadurch die höheren Preise nachvollziehbar und gerechtfertigt sind.
Des Weiteren zahlt man natürlich auch für den Namen, und das mache ich ehrlich gesagt auch gerne, was wiederum auch nicht heißen soll, dass ein guter Name mit einem guten Bike gleichzusetzen ist und ich hier an dieser Stelle Bikes mit einem weniger wohl klingenden Namen schlecht reden will, aber es ist nun einmal so, und nicht nur im Bikebereich, dass man für eine Marke auch den Namen zahlt. Wer das nicht will, muss es ja nicht machen.
Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Richi ist sicherlich kein schlechter Name, die könnten die Bikes sicherlich auch wesentlich günstiger anbieten, lassen sich ihren Namen aber sicherlich auch nicht schlecht bezahlen.


----------



## The Passenger (4. September 2006)

FrohesNeues schrieb:
			
		

> Der von mir zitierte Satz ist der Knackpunkt, wieso DU es offensichtlich nicht begreifst!
> Die höheren Kosten SIND mit "Made in Germany" zu rechtfertigen, da eben NICHT nur das Material, sondern auch die Arbeitsstuden bezahlt werden müssen, und die sind um einiges höher als die in Taiwan. Nenn mir eine Firma, die in Deutschland schweißen lässt und wirklich günstige Rahmen anbietet.
> Ich sage NICHT, dass die in Deutschland geschweißten Rahmen automatisch die bessere Qualität haben (das habe ich in meinem Post weiter oben schon erläutert) und will hier nicht auf einzelne Rahmenkonzepte eingehen, ich sage nur, dass dadurch die höheren Preise nachvollziehbar und gerechtfertigt sind.
> Des Weiteren zahlt man natürlich auch für den Namen, und das mache ich ehrlich gesagt auch gerne, was wiederum auch nicht heißen soll, dass ein guter Name mit einem guten Bike gleichzusetzen ist und ich hier an dieser Stelle Bikes mit einem weniger wohl klingenden Namen schlecht reden will, aber es ist nun einmal so, und nicht nur im Bikebereich, dass man für eine Marke auch den Namen zahlt. Wer das nicht will, muss es ja nicht machen.
> Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Richi ist sicherlich kein schlechter Name, die könnten die Bikes sicherlich auch wesentlich günstiger anbieten, lassen sich ihren Namen aber sicherlich auch nicht schlecht bezahlen.



Schön dass du einsichtig bist, dass man hier wohl "nicht schlecht" für den Namen zahlt.
Desweiteren gibts wirklich genug Firmen, die in Deutschland produzieren/produzierten, und nicht annähernd so viel verlangen wie Alutech  Baustahl, Pulcro (teils), Zonenschein, Cheetah,ACT; Die Liste lässt sich weiter fortsetzen. Und selbst die verlagern teilweise und langsam ihre Produktionsstätten in den Fernost, bzw. existieren nicht mehr, weil das Geschäft hier in Deutschland einfach zu unrentabel ist. 

Worum rede ich eigentlich die ganze Zeit?
Ich bin wohl auch einer von den "geizigen" Deutschen, die für ein gleichwertiges Produkt weniger bezahlen wollen. Wieso? Ich leg keinen Wert auf den Namen. Die Garantiesache (beide 5 Jahre), und Serienstreuung (du hasts mir so schön erklärt mit dem Riss in der Schweißnaht  ) liegt bei beiden Firmen auf dem selben Standard.


----------



## FrohesNeues (4. September 2006)

The Passenger schrieb:
			
		

> Schön dass du einsichtig bist, dass man hier wohl "nicht schlecht" für den Namen zahlt.
> Desweiteren gibts wirklich genug Firmen, die in Deutschland produzieren/produzierten, und nicht annähernd so viel verlangen wie Alutech  Baustahl, Pulcro (teils), Zonenschein, Cheetah,ACT; Die Liste lässt sich weiter fortsetzen. Und selbst die verlagern teilweise und langsam ihre Produktionsstätten in den Fernost, bzw. existieren nicht mehr, weil das Geschäft hier in Deutschland einfach zu unrentabel ist.
> 
> Worum rede ich eigentlich die ganze Zeit?
> Ich bin wohl auch einer von den "geizigen" Deutschen, die für ein gleichwertiges Produkt weniger bezahlen wollen. Wieso? Ich leg keinen Wert auf den Namen. Die Garantiesache (beide 5 Jahre), und Serienstreuung (du hasts mir so schön erklärt mit dem Riss in der Schweißnaht  ) liegt bei beiden Firmen auf dem selben Standard.




Ich glaub wir verstehen uns wirklich, es ist nun mal die Einstellung oder Philosophie-Sache oder wie man es auch immer nennen mag, dass man für den Namen oder das ein oder andere schöne Frästeil oder den aufwendigeren Hinterbau mehr zu bezahlen bereit ist oder nicht. Die Gleichwertigkeit der Produkte liegt dann wohl im Auge des betrachters, bei objektiv gegebener Gleichheit der Stabilität.
Wie gesagt: Jeder nach eigenem Gusto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (4. September 2006)

genau 
aber es is eben so... Jeder Sauen-Besitzer wird selbige auch verteidigen, da er se ja gekauft hat 
Fakt is die Preiserhöhung hätt ned sein müssen und anscheinend will Alutech dazu auch nich Stellung nehmen, aber es is jetz nunmal so. Wers nich zahlen will muss ja auch nich. Schließlich ist Schwarz ja auch schön 
Und außerdem kauft man ein Bike ja schließlich nach der Funktion und nich weils dolle aussieht und ne schöne Farbe hat.


----------



## El-Ollinero (4. September 2006)

Richi kann man getrost außen vorlassen.
Wer mal ein Richi aus der Nähe gesehen hat weiß warum.
Das sind Klotzbikes und die Schweißnähte sehen gemein schlecht aus.
Wer baut bitte ein Bike mit zwei Dämpfern?
Wenn einer nicht reicht muss ich mir gedanken über die Rahmengeo machen!

Hätte Fusion ein besseres Image und nicht soviel kritik am Service etc., hätte ich mich evtl. für ein Fusion entschieden, auch wenn alle in meinem Umfeld sagen das sie aussehen wie ********, aber sie funktionieren.

Nicolai hatte leider bis auf das neue UFO ST nur rel. schwere Rahmen.
Aber das UFO hatte mir damals nicht gefallen, jetzt schon.

Aber die Team Sau muhaha, das ist ein Hammer.

Lackthema hat sich bei mir erledigt, habe jetzt Granny-Smith-Apfelgrün bestellt wie beim Ex-Keiler (WS0815DH) auf der Alutech Seite.

So nun streitet schön weiter, schöne diskussion...


----------



## Marina (4. September 2006)

2stage machen bikes mit 2 Dämpfern 
http://www.2stagebikes.com/page/158


----------



## The Passenger (4. September 2006)

El-Ollinero schrieb:
			
		

> Richi kann man getrost außen vorlassen.
> Wer mal ein Richi aus der Nähe gesehen hat weiß warum.
> Das sind Klotzbikes und die Schweißnähte sehen gemein schlecht aus.



Mhm, dann hast wohl du noch keins aus der Nähe gesehn  Und im Gegensatz zum Bild in der Alutechgalerie reissen sie auch nicht direkt in der Schweissnaht.



			
				El-Ollinero schrieb:
			
		

> Wer baut bitte ein Bike mit zwei Dämpfern?Wenn einer nicht reicht muss ich mir gedanken über die Rahmengeo machen!



Das hat was mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis zu tun. Ist zwar doch noch ein bisschen höher wie bei einer Sau, aber beide Werte sind nicht zu unterschätzen  Daher 2 Dämpfer. Das hat nix mit besserem Ansprechverhalten zu tun 



			
				El-Ollinero schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte Fusion ein besseres Image und nicht soviel kritik am Service etc., hätte ich mich evtl. für ein Fusion entschieden, auch wenn alle in meinem Umfeld sagen das sie aussehen wie ********, aber sie funktionieren.



Von schlechtem Image und schlechtem Service hab ich auch noch nichts gehört. 2 Bekannte kenne ich, denen wurde der Rahmen anstandslos ausgetauscht.
Funktionieren tun sie. Das haben sie immer schon. Sie bauen eins der ausgereiftesten Fahrwerke, wenn nicht sogar DAS Beste.


----------



## El-Ollinero (4. September 2006)

Es gibt gebrochene und nachgeschweißte Richi Schwingen (Zwosh DW).
Wie geschrieben das Image und die Threads im IBC/Fusion Forum, haben meine Entscheidung eben bekräftigt.
Das die Dinger funktionieren weiß ich, bin sowas schon gefahren.

Aber mal ehrlich es gibt doch eigentlich nur 2 deutsche Top Firmen die den Ruf haben Die besten deutschen Custom Rahmen zu machen, oder?
Sie fangen mit *A* und mit *N* und enden mit lutech und icolai


----------



## El-Ollinero (4. September 2006)

@Marina

Ich finde dieses 2Stage Prinzip etwas bedenklich, da wenn es so funktioniert wie in der Animation, der erste Dämpfer erst kompl. durchballern muss, bevor der zweite in Gang kommt.

Das würde dem Dämpfer für den halben Federweg ein kurzes Leben beschehren.

Habe mal gehört das es nicht so gut ist wenn man den Dämpfer immer durchhaut.


----------



## Marina (4. September 2006)

Ich hab mich damit auch nich sooo genau beschäftigt, mein Freund hatte mal Interesse daran und hat es wegen von dir genanntem Grund damals auch wieder aufgegeben.
Anscheinend soll ja aber der erste Dämpfer stark progressiv werden und der zweite vor dem Durchschlag aktiv werden...
naja, wie auch immer


----------



## El-Ollinero (5. September 2006)

Also,
wenn es noch jemanden interessiert, der mal eine Sonderlackierung z.B. Flamedesign in Erwägung zieht.

Die Zulieferfirma konnte es nicht in der gewünschten Qualität liefern, deswegen jetzt eine andere die aber leider sehr teuer ist.

Standardfarben werden bevorzugt, da an den Sonderlackierungen kein Cent verdient wird.


----------

